# Substrate options for new 120 gal!



## evesorange (Nov 17, 2006)

My neighbor recently moved away and gave me his seriously massive 120 gal, complete with filter, cabinet, lights, and all the works! The only things I don't have are plants, driftwood, and gravel (he was using saltwater sand and big hunks of coral as decor!). 

My question is: what kind of gravel would be a good option for a moderately planted tank of this size? Because it's so big I'd like something price conscious and preferably without a lot of maintenance or potential problems in the future (sand sinking through a bottom layer comes to mind). What do you guys think?


----------



## blyxa (Jan 1, 2007)

I would go with ADA AQuasoil. It is only slightly more expensive than ECO-Complete and shipping isn't to bad. But if your looking for something at your LFS than ECO-Complete. No rinsing and it is about 25 bucks a bag. You could also go with Garden Soil but I haven't used that so someone else will have to give a brand. That is the cheapest but rinsing is required.

What kind of fish are up putting in?


----------



## evesorange (Nov 17, 2006)

I don't think any of my LFS carry Eco-complete; I'm pretty sure neither Petsmart or Petco or my local store carry it (though I'll call the latter to make sure). I know Flourite is available locally though. As of now, I've got some cherry barbs, a couple of dwarf cichids and neon rainbows, an oto and an iridescent shark. I'll probably add a lot more rainbows, some shrimp, and some corydoras, but I don't know what else yet if anything.

My water's pretty soft too, about 6.0 I believe, so I don't think it would be a good idea to add anything that will soften the pH any more, right?


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

you could always go the NPT (Natural Planted Tank) Method, which uses cheap topsoil as the bottom layer and Soilmaster Select (baseball field dirt think of) as a top layer. Only the soilmaster select needs rinsing but it doent take long. This method is a lot cheaper then others. 

p.s. Dont rinse the soil, you'll be left with rocks and heavy pieces, and no soil.


----------



## evesorange (Nov 17, 2006)

Muirner, wouldn't the topsoil cause algae blooms? Or does the SMS prevent that? Also, if I disturbed the top layer of SMS, would that cause algae blooms as well?


----------



## evesorange (Nov 17, 2006)

Took a trip to the far LFS and bought three 20 lb bags of Eco Complete and four 25 lb bags of fine black gravel. I don't think it will be enough still; what do you think about making layers of topsoil on the bottom, black gravel, Eco Comp on top?


----------



## Milkdud (Jan 21, 2007)

The Soilmaster is great! I'd be warey of putting soil in my tank.


----------



## epine (Dec 24, 2006)

I'd go w/ aquasoil and nothing else. I had setup a 90 gallon flourite about a month ago and today I got done switching to ADA aquasoil. It is so much easier to use and plant plants. And best of all it will hardly scratch acrylic.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

You may or may not like the look of eco complete mixed with plain inert gravel. The gravel looks fake and stands out against the eco, which has multiple sizes of grains in each bag.

I would go with all eco or ADA if you can.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

evesorange said:


> Muirner, wouldn't the topsoil cause algae blooms? Or does the SMS prevent that? Also, if I disturbed the top layer of SMS, would that cause algae blooms as well?


Well as far as I understand which isnt very much, but the best type of topsoil to use is the regular plain jane, cheapest kind. This wont have all types of fertalizers and peat and such. It's just dirt. Some nutrience yes, but not a great amount.

I have my tank set up with 1" of Jolly Gardner (50lb bag at home depot about 3$ i think) I let it air out for about 2 weeks to prevent degassing of ammonia and such. Then 1" of SMS (Soilmaster Select) I purchased this at Lesco and it was i think $16. I rinsed this to prevent clouding.

I only have about 1" of water in my tank currently and will be setting it up next week.

EDIT: It seems easier to go the ADA or Eco way, and i was going to do it that way but the price is the thing that turned me to NPT. That and Jane from Upton helped too !


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

Wow, great gift. You're in for a lot of fun. Most importantly take your time researching your selections and choices.

Your first choices really have to start with the level of lights you're using: ie., 1.5 to 2 wpg would be low to medium light, and 2.5 to 3+ wpg would be high light needing pressurized CO2 injection and a strong fertilizing regiment. What type and size of lights did you get with this set up?

You said you wanted to do a moderately planted tank, I'm not sure exactly what this means? Whether you go with low, medium or high light it is always best to plant heavily, just change your selection of which varieties of plants.

If you're going to do low to medium light than the topsoil as a bottom layer works great because you are not disturbing - pruning and uprooting - plants much at all. Plant them and leave them. The topsoil also helps supply many of the plants' nutrient needs.

If you're doing high light your plants grow so quickly you often are pruning and replanting, this is when it is best to stay away from a natural/soil-based substrate and go with one of the inert, planted tank specific substrated. Ie., Eco-complete, Flourite, ADA Aquasoil, Shultz Aquatic Planting Soil (Soilmaster in bulk). With these substrates the first three can be very costly for a large size tank. (120g / 24" x 48" @3" deep = aprox. 180lbs Eco-complete @ $22.00 per (20#)bag = $198.00)

I've personally used the Soilmaster in my 75g tank with high light and CO2 injection, I think it's performed very well for me. However, I also have some low light / low tech tanks which have topsoil that I also am happy with. They're just different styles which have different management techniques and requirements.


----------

